# 1990 chevy p30 sway bar bushings



## mikenmel (Apr 24, 2010)

does anyone have any info on front sway bar to frame bushings on a 1990 holiday rambler chevy p30 motorhome chassis that has an 1.5" sway bar.  every part catalog and parts store only lists up to a 1 5/16" bushing.  i have measured the bar with an open end wrench and a digital micrometer and it's definately a 1.5" bar.  my bushings are wasted and it's driving me nuts but i can't find the correct size anywhere.  thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

RE: 1990 chevy p30 sway bar bushings

Mike ,, first off welcome to the forums ,, not sure where u live and such ,, but if u have  Truck Pro parts store near u ,, i know they can get what u want ,, but also ck with the Chevy dealer ,, they maybe able to get them for u also ,, and while u'r at ,, call a few of the big truck shops ,, Napa should be able to get what u need , they have a Big truck catalog ,, but it depends on if the parts guy knows how to use it and such ,,


----------



## Triple E (Apr 27, 2010)

RE: 1990 chevy p30 sway bar bushings



These people have sway bars bushings for chevy motor homes. Good Luck.

http://www.suspensionconnection.com/cgi-bin/suscon/scan/fi=products/st=db/co=1/sf=category/se=Sway%20Bar%20Bushings/op=eq/nu=0/sf=veh_make/se=Chevy%20%3A%3A%20GMC/op=eq/nu=0/sf=model/se=Truck%204wd/op=eq/nu=0/ml=25/tf=category/to=x/tf=veh_make/to=x/tf=model/to=x/tf=description/to=r.html


----------



## mikenmel (Apr 27, 2010)

Re: 1990 chevy p30 sway bar bushings

thanks triple e..........i see a set for a 1.42" bar....might be able to make that work........


----------



## Triple E (Apr 28, 2010)

Re: 1990 chevy p30 sway bar bushings

No problem Mike, that is what we are here for.  Please let us know if it works.    

 :8ball:


----------



## mikenmel (May 1, 2010)

Re: 1990 chevy p30 sway bar bushings

got a set for a 1.42" bar.  not exactly right, there's a small gap that won't close up.  but they work and it's tremendously better than it was before.  i know these won't last all that long but this buys me time and i can still look for the right ones.....thanks for the help.


----------

